# Got my upgrade to 2.5 today



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just checked and I've been upgraded. 

My "new" registration date was April 25, 2010 (I think)  That info isn't on the settings screen anymore.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you tried to recove the bin file?


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm working on it.


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you know when during the day you got it? Daytime? Overnight?


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

markel said:


> Do you know when during the day you got it? Daytime? Overnight?


It looks like it was at 20:45 on 5/5/10


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's great.    I can't wait to get home from work. I think I'll bring it with me tomorrow.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## bnbinaz (Jan 9, 2010)

beckymiller75 said:


> I'm working on it. What is a bin file?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

*sigh*
still waiting.
Waiting on 2.5
Waiting on my iPad
Waiting...waiting...waiting...

God, give my patience, and give it to me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm trying to upload the bin file...I can't make any promises to the quality or even if it's the right thing.  I might need a volunteer to test it.


----------



## observer1 (Mar 17, 2010)

What type of Kindle do you have, is it the DX, K2i or K2 .... ?


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

If it is a K2 US you can e-mail it to me - [email protected]


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, I have the K2  I guess it's just the US version.  How would I know if it's the K2i?


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure - I am willing to give the file a try if e-mail it to me.


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

RamTheHammer said:


> Not sure - I am willing to give the file a try if e-mail it to me.


sent


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Hasn't come through yet - you may have to zip the file.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got it - will know in a few mins


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Did not work on mine - my current version is K2US ver 2.3.3 (431100003). The bin file is 399380047.

Thanks for the try.


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

The file name is Update_399380047_472900057.bin

My Kindle version is now 2.5(472900057)  

According to the recovery thing that's the file that was modified last night


----------



## ashp (May 6, 2010)

Hmm, can you send it to [email protected]?  I have the build in question (399380047) so maybe it'll work for me?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you send it to me at [email protected]

I can test to see if it's a k2i

btw, if your serial number starts b002, it's a US, if it's b003, it's an international.


----------



## mswidi (May 6, 2010)

I have a k2i, can test it on mine if you like? 

[email protected]


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I just sent it to both of you


----------



## mswidi (May 6, 2010)

Cool, tnx, ill try and report. 

its a shame to die curious


----------



## ashp (May 6, 2010)

Hmm, I'm restarting my kindle as it didn't seem to pick it up as an update, the option was still greyed out. Not sure what the issue is but maybe a restart will magically help.


----------



## ashp (May 6, 2010)

Edit: removed link, was a corrupt .bin!


----------



## mswidi (May 6, 2010)

still checking my inbox  nothing yet


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, my serial number starts with B003, so I guess I have the K2i.

Wow, learn something new everyday.


----------



## ashp (May 6, 2010)

Ahh, I have a B002 so that explains it!  Well, good luck k2i users, hope some of you can grab the link off my site and update


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've tried it twice, I do get the Update Your Kindle option, but the update was not successful 

Phooeey...


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a K2i, downloaded the .bin and attempted an update. It failed.


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

oh well...I tried, guys


----------



## mswidi (May 6, 2010)

ashp said:


> I put the update on http://www.untaken.net/Update_399380047_472900057.bin for anyone that wants it. My bandwidth has been kinda cruddy lately so I apologize if it's slow.


Grabbed this one, it wasnt slow at all  Tnx, really!

But the update dint really workIt didnt really work for me, i think

the update started but then it said U002,

could it be because im on version 2.3.4 (431100003)


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

Corrupt update file.. it will not work..

here are the tech stuff ----


$ python kindle_update.py e Update_399380047_472900057.bin Signature: FC02 (OTA update)
min version: 399380047
max version: 472900057
device code: 03
optional: no
md5 of tgz: fcd608a052da1f8adfa6bb085451e89e

--- Extracts the .tar.gz file..

$ tar -xvzf Update_399380047_472900057.bin.tgz 
x update-Update_399380047-472900057.dat
x 399380047-472900057.ffs
x 399380047-472900057.ffs.sig
x 999999999-reboot.ffs
x 999999999-reboot.ffs.sig
x rootfs_md5_list.tar.gz
x rootfs_md5_list.tar.gz.sig
x update-adds.tar.gz: gzip decompression failed
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.

--- end of tech stuff


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I grabbed it, installed, went through the update, still 2.3.3 aftwards..  Just restarted my K2i, still 2.3.3 (4311000003)


----------



## observer1 (Mar 17, 2010)

The 2.5 update for the DX is on mobileread.com  .....        I have no idea if it works or what .


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

So it looks like a bunch of folks got it one day last week, then a bunch more yesterday, but none so far today. Is that what you all are seeing too? 

Bummer! Wonder if they are going to keep this up, a day a week with a batch of updates going out.....


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I think this method of update is crazy. If they would post the manual update files and restrict the number of users who can download at 1 time it would solve everything! I often wonder why they choose to roll out updates this way (unless it really is beta software and they are afraid of crashing everyones kindles).


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Got mine too


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> Got mine too


If you have kindle 2i, please follow this guide:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24085.0.html

And post the file somewhere please..


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Martha, when did you get yours? Yesterday or today?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just posted on Amazon that I am not buying any more books til I get the update.  Wonder how much I will get flamed/supported?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Pushka, you know they've said that the wide release will be late May? There's really no reason to panic and boycott yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I just posted on Amazon that I am not buying any more books til I get the update. Wonder how much I will get flamed/supported?


I think that's a bit extreme considering Amazon says the update isn't even due out until late May.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, I think it is extreme that we are prepared to download someone else's file (not directly from Amazon) onto our computer!

This is one of the posts I made: _One thing I love about Apple is that when a firmware is available, then everyone gets it at the same time. Obviously it has gone through beta testing, but those people are 'within the apple family' and it is not sent randomly out like this, in batches, until Amazon decides who is going to be next. I think that is what irks me about this. Had Amazon said we have say 100 people, who have agreed to do beta testing, and then when that clears, we will make it available to everyone, that would have been fine. But that isnt what they are doing. A few here, a few there. If Itunes server can cope with people downloading at once, then surely Amazon can!_

And as an extra layer of complexity for me personally, in late May I am going to be living in a country that does not have whispernet and staying in a country (Indonesia) where I will not be allowed to manually download an 11 meg file from a website. So I cant get it then. I also greatly believe that if some customers have access to it, then all should have the same access to it.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

no offense, but re your trip?  Not Amazon's issue. Late May is late May, and anything sooner is a bonus.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Actually, I think it is extreme that we are prepared to download someone else's file (not directly from Amazon) onto our computer!
> 
> This is one of the posts I made: _One thing I love about Apple is that when a firmware is available, then everyone gets it at the same time. Obviously it has gone through beta testing, but those people are 'within the apple family' and it is not sent randomly out like this, in batches, until Amazon decides who is going to be next. I think that is what irks me about this. Had Amazon said we have say 100 people, who have agreed to do beta testing, and then when that clears, we will make it available to everyone, that would have been fine. But that isnt what they are doing. A few here, a few there. If Itunes server can cope with people downloading at once, then surely Amazon can!_
> 
> And as an extra layer of complexity for me personally, in late May I am going to be living in a country that does not have whispernet and staying in a country (Indonesia) where I will not be allowed to manually download an 11 meg file from a website. So I cant get it then. I also greatly believe that if some customers have access to it, then all should have the same access to it.


Everyone will have access to it... By late May. Amazon has always sent updates out in waves, this is nothing new at all.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So because something is always done this way, doesnt make it the best way.  And maybe Amazon could learn from Apple's model of implementing updates.  And gwennie, while my trip is not Amazon's concern, there are many kindle users who dont always have whispernet access, and remember that one of Amazon's hooks is that 'you dont need a computer'?  If you want to keep your kindle updated, and remove glitches like power drain, then you do!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, Pushka, maybe you should be using the IPad as your EReader.  Sounds like you are not extremely happy with Amazon.  Every company does things differently, perhaps not as great as Apple.  Oh Wait.  they are having problems with streaming video.  Oops.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

If you download and try to install someone else's .bin file, the real download for your kindle might just think you have a hack installed and not install. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle works fine as is. I couldn't care less if/when I get the update.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> So because something is always done this way, doesnt make it the best way. And maybe Amazon could learn from Apple's model of implementing updates. And gwennie, while my trip is not Amazon's concern, there are many kindle users who dont always have whispernet access, and remember that one of Amazon's hooks is that 'you dont need a computer'? If you want to keep your kindle updated, and remove glitches like power drain, then you do!


It may not be the best way for us, but it seems to be the best way for them. They roll it out in waves so their customer service isn't inundated with calls if something happens. If they do it in batches, they have more control over it.

Again, Amazon states it will be available in late May. If it's anything like the 2.3 update, they WILL post the update on their site when they're ready to. Anybody who gets it earlier than that is just getting lucky. If somebody is able to capture the bin and get it to us, hey that's great, if not, I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> My Kindle works fine as is. I couldn't care less if/when I get the update.


Same here. I just don't get all the impatience.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> Same here. I just don't get all the impatience.


You probably don't have over three hundred books on your kindle....


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

The bin files cannot be tailored to each individual Kindle.  It will be just like you downloaded the bin from the web site.  the upgrades are tailored only to the device typel, k2, k2i, dx, etc.  If the download sees you already have the upgrade, it will just move on.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Rushed home today and grabbed my Kindle. I was so disappointed, no upgrade. I'm glad to see others have gotten it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Granvillen, that is actually a relevant comment.  I am in Australia and the kindle was the only book reader available, and I had waited 18 months from seeing one, until it was available to International users.  We still only have an expensive $500 one, and the kindle available to us.  In a years time, and with more ebook readers coming down under, then maybe the kindle wont be my first choice.

Because I use a particular brand of technology doesnt mean I cannot think about how things could be done better.  I dont become a 'devotee' of a particular brand.  For many years we had Apple Macintosh computers; then they brought out a really bad model, that caused the company a lot of grief.  We changed to PC based models.  So am quite happy to change when the need arises.  So when the ipad comes out here, maybe I will think about that too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I got my 2.5 update last night around 9:15 CDT. I had been reading in the living room and then we took the dogs out before bed. When I woke my Kindle up to read in bed, I was wondering why it didn't open where I left off in the book.  I checked the build and woo-hoo!  My hubby didn't understand why I was so happy. I haven't actually done anything with it yet.  

I have a K2 U.S. (uses Sprint).


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Kimberly, please can you shout out when you've tried fooling with pdfs? I'd love to know how the update has improved pdf handling.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I got my 2.5 update last night around 9:15 CDT. I had been reading in the living room and then we took the dogs out before bed. When I woke my Kindle up to read in bed, I was wondering why it didn't open where I left off in the book. I checked the build and woo-hoo! My hubby didn't understand why I was so happy. I haven't actually done anything with it yet.
> 
> I have a K2 U.S. (uses Sprint).


Your post gave me hope, as it was the first one I've seen by a K2 (US) owner! (And a MN Kindler!!!) However, another day with WN continuously on, and another day of disappointment .... after which, the MN Twins game rained out! (new outdoor stadium this year, with a sold-out season, and we had tickets for tonight!)

Guess I should hold off on buying tomorrow night's PowerBall ticket, huh?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm getting discouraged. The first week of May is already over, about 1/4 of the month already. It doesn't seem like that many of us have received the update, and most of us may not get it for another 2-3 weeks. Patience is a virtue so I suppose I should learn to be patient.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

`I'm hoping the update pushes through for me on my US K2, as I'm leaving the country next week and if it doesn't push I'll have to wait and grab it manually. My K2 is hack-free and wireless is on, so fingers crossed.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

This might be a stupid question....but how will I know if I have received the update?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Prss menu, then settings and the version number you have is on the bottom right hand side of the screen.


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I'm new to the Kindle Board, nice to see such an active forum!

I don't have my update yet either. I wonder if they're doing it in order of purchase or by some arcane method that none of us can figure out. I've only had my K2i since late December, so I'm just assuming I'll get the upgrade near the end of the month, but who knows? Just in case, I've been leaving my wireless on, which I don't generally do.

I have almost 400 books on my K2 now, mostly classics and freebies, but I have bought about $100 worth of books overall. I am especially interested in Indie authors, mostly in Lit Fic. 

Anybody know if the folders are going to be more than one level deep? I imagine not, but that would be handy, indeed. 

Deanna
Manzanillo, Colima, Mexico


----------



## genuineheidi (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I missed it...yesterday I wqke my Kindle, it froze for just a second then went into recovery mode and then restarted. Although I removed the hacks last weekend, earlier in the week I had tried the file that  was posted here. Of course, it didn't work but I forgot to remove the *.bin file. Anyone know if that would make a difference? Wouldn't the upgrade still see my Kindle as being hacked since there was an extra file?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

dfigueroa said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Kindle Board, nice to see such an active forum!
> 
> ...


Welcome to KB Deanna!

No-one has figured out the order the updates are going out. It doesn't seem to be order of purchase, or the updated registration dates everyone got on their Kindles a couple of weeks ago, or how many books people have. It's probably just random and we're all trying to have patience (with varying degrees of success!).

Sorry, but the Collection feature is only on one level, there are no subfolders.


----------



## rainman (May 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It is awesome that some of us in here have received the 2.5 Upgrade.  Can anyone email me the bin file for my kindle 2 (international version).  Its serial number starts with B003.  

I would really appreciate it.

My email is listed in my profile.  I assume members can see it.  If not please let me know.

Thanks,

-r


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading this with interest...

Every update has always been done in waves and every update, there has been an interminable wait for some to get it. We go through this every few months it seems...

Rolling out an update over time may or may not be the best way for Amazon to handle it; that's a fair argument. However, it is the way they've chosen to do it for reasons they're keeping to themselves. It's fair to tell a company if you don't like how they are handling something; I believe in complaining to the company; they can't fix a problem if they don't know it exists.

However, as has also been said, one's personal plans are not the company's problem--life happens. Amazon could hold it from everyone till late May. My guess is that they feed updates out in batches to see if there are any problems with it. If it were me, and I had a K2, and I was going to be out of Whispernet range, a week or so before I left I would take the bin file from another source and install it.

Haven't there always been people who had to download the updates from the 'Net and install it because they never have Whispernet? Doesn't seem like a big deal to me between installing it manually or over Whispernet. <looking lovingly at my K1 which hasn't received an update in a very long time.>

I have over 500 books on my Kindle 1, no hope of getting an upgrade, and, frankly, I don't have that much trouble finding my books on it between the various sorting options. Your mileage may vary. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dfigueroa said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Kindle Board, nice to see such an active forum!
> 
> ...


Deanna--

Welcome to KindleBoards, one of our unofficial official greeters will be by, I'm sure to give you and rainman the formal introduction to KindleBoards!

In the mean time, take a look around at the best forum on the 'Net!

Betsy


----------



## ckeltner (May 7, 2010)

I was just sitting here with my new kindle on my lap while I downloaded the complete works of Sherlock Holmes, looked down and noticed it was in the process of updating and is now restarting. K2I version that I just received from Amazon 2 days ago.

Edit - and I got too excited, it only took me from 2.2.2 or something like that up to 2.3.3 - Le Sigh

Curt


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

ckeltner said:


> I was just sitting here with my new kindle on my lap while I downloaded the complete works of Sherlock Holmes, looked down and noticed it was in the process of updating and is now restarting. K2I version that I just received from Amazon 2 days ago.
> 
> Edit - and I got too excited, it only took me from 2.2.2 or something like that up to 2.3.3 - Le Sigh
> 
> Curt


*cries for you*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pushka, 

Not sure if you want to hear reasons =), but I think the reason Amazon's update procedure is so different from Apple's, is because Amazon's updates are going out over an already-clogged wireless network. AT&T would probably have some issues if all of a sudden, several million Kindles started downloading a file that was several megabytes. Off the top of my head, I can't really think of any products with the userbase size of the Kindle that perform firmware update downloads via a cellular network.

Now, this doesn't really excuse their policy of withholding the download link on their site until several weeks after they've started rolling it out wirelessly. That, I don't understand!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> Now, this doesn't really excuse their policy of withholding the download link on their site until several weeks after they've started rolling it out wirelessly. That, I don't understand!


Seems like that would also be due to the several million Kindle owners that would swamp their website trying to download the upgrade manually.... I don't like this waiting routine, but I can see why the do it this way. Either we all swamp the cell services or swamp their website. This way it's a little of both. But those of us obsessive Kindle folks have to be patient and wait!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazon is setup to handle millions and millions of website hits, that's their business... AT&T and Sprint on the other hand, are not! =)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

dfigueroa said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the Kindle Board, nice to see such an active forum!
> Deanna
> Manzanillo, Colima, Mexico


Welcome. Love your name. It is my middle name. Glad you joined in the fun.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I posted my question on the wrong board, so I'll post it hear. I didn't get my upgrde yet. How will I know when it is upgraded? Will it look different?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd been checking my 'Settings' page, because the version number is in the footer on the right. But I hear that the menu changes completely after the update has installed. I think that's where one sets a password, should one elect to do so. Among other things.

Waiting. No way it'll happen over the weekend. Buzz I'm hearing is that the update actually *is* still in beta. That would certainly explain how few people appear to be getting it. Amazon doesn't want to choke the Whispernets (Sprint or AT&T, depending on adoption date); but when the November 2.3 update came out, they said it was out, and ka-zam. It cut me off mid-book during my commute, and that was that. Quick & painless, no wait, no fuss.

So I bet that's how it'll go when the bugs are worked out. I'd love to have the update sooner, but I don't have any time before the end of Tuesday to put it through any paces, 'cause I'm finishing up a class. So I'd be a bad choice right now. In fact, I'd bet that Amazon's criterion for choosing testers isn't all that random. I bet they want both US and international users of both devices, who are currently on a big, ''active-with-the-server' Kindle-reading jag. Which I am not, because I am writing more than reading, and have been for about the last 2-1/2 weeks.

Anyway. That's how _I'd_ manage beta testing if I were them.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't really buy that it's in beta testing.  No halfway decent company would put beta software on a customer's hardware without telling them its beta and giving them the option to wait for an official release.  To get good beta results, you want testers who are willing to work with the developers and report bugs cogently, not those who are just going to get furious if things go wrong.

I think it's far more likely that they are rolling the release out slowly because it's quite different, and they expect alot of support calls, and don't want to overwhelm their support people all at once.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

kindlefan said:


> I don't really buy that it's in beta testing. No halfway decent company would put beta software on a customer's hardware without telling them its beta and giving them the option to wait for an official release. To get good beta results, you want testers who are willing to work with the developers and report bugs cogently, not those who are just going to get furious if things go wrong.
> 
> I think it's far more likely that they are rolling the release out slowly because it's quite different, and they expect alot of support calls, and don't want to overwhelm their support people all at once.


That would be my take on it too. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't actually illegal for them to dump beta software on someone without permission. With Kindle owners in the millions now, I doubt their servers can handle pushing the upgrade out to everyone at the same time - same reason why they won't put the file for the manual update on the website for those out of Whispernet range till the majority of users already have it.

It still sucks to have to wait and I think it wouldn't hurt them from a public relations point of view to actually put the explanation on the website. What's the point of being so vague about it? It's just irritating some of their best customers.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The ipad is being released in Australia on 28 May and this was announced yesterday in our media so there was a 3 page blurb about ereaders including the kindle. They reported that less than 3 million kindles had been sold worldwide and probably closer to two million.  So, hardly a massive issue for Amazon to make the download available on their website ( that's all I'm asking) given that:
Many kindle owners don't even know about the update AND
Time differences across the world. 

It isn't in beta testing for the software. They never got consent from the owners before they sent out firmware which if it was in beta it could have bricked their kindles. If Anazon were prepared to do that to unknowing owners then their risk management policies are a concern. 

I can completely understand them batchibg the release if the ONLY way they could do the upgrade was by whispernet. But that is not the case.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Grrr I should not post using the iPhone as it is impossible to change spelling errors.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Pushka - I agree 100% on the release issue.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I keep checking, but I have not yet received the 2.5 upgrade.  However I did notice that my registration date had changed to April 18, 2010 and I got my kindle back in ?March 2009.    So, what does this mean?


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone asked about pdfs -- I put a pdf file on mine and now have the option to view it at fit-to-screen, 150%, 200%, 300% and actual size.  

So that's much better than the fixed size.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen on the Amazon Kindle forums that a K2/KDX/K2i owner has successfully updated their device manually with the .bin file in hand?

Gene


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

kb7uen I am awaiting that method as no WN within my area
sylvia


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Becky, that was me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We are all waiting for someones bin file to become available. The dx seems to be out there and working though. Maybe this week?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

So if someone were to get the download via Whispernet, how could they pull out the .bin updater file if they wanted to share it with users who have the same model? Not that I have the update, but if I did, it would be nice to know how to do it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> So if someone were to get the download via Whispernet, how could they pull out the .bin updater file if they wanted to share it with users who have the same model? Not that I have the update, but if I did, it would be nice to know how to do it.


If you look back to page 2 of this thread, bzImage has posted a link to the instructrions on another thread.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Linjeakel, I missed that post. Lot's of other info there as well. I shall be ready to to grab the code should I be luckily enough to Update. I'll also host it via my Dropbox, just to make it easy for other Kindlers.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

amazon just needs to place it in there website. maybe too much of a rush...
sylvia


----------

